# [Danish NR] Henrik Buus Aagaard - 3x3 with Feet - 37.93 single and 42.43 avg



## Henrik (Nov 27, 2011)

My mean of 3 a Spørring Cube Days.

[youtubehd]yCYFB8KJByI[/youtubehd]

@ 2:25 its the light that makes it look like that, it is solved!


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 27, 2011)

Congrats! Just learn to do U perms maybe :/
Loving the warm up exercises


----------



## Henrik (Nov 27, 2011)

I can do U-perms! I'm just not that fast at it  
Ill look into it.


----------

